# Swarovski dealer



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good source for Swarovski stones? We have a customer who is set on using these instead of Korean stones in some upcoming projects.
Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## braindice (Sep 15, 2015)

Mark - ChicagoRhinestones.com has good prices but might be limited in variety - not sure quality compared on those types of stones


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Try Fire Mountain Gems - Wholesale Beads and Jewelry Making Supplies - Fire Mountain Gems and Beads


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

Harmanbeads.com is a good source. Good prices, fast shipping.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhinestones, Swarovski and Czech Preciosa Rhinestones and Jewels | Rhinestone Guy


----------



## treacle (Apr 18, 2011)

Gemstone mountain or dream time creations


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there,
check on this link dir.indiamart.com


----------

